# Ordering from spidersworld.eu and shipping to US



## Ceid (Apr 21, 2018)

So I know spidersworld ships to US states In two ways. First, by post and says cost 23,33 usd(I assume 23.33$) this takes 6-20 days and does not guarantee live arrival. 
Second, cargo and cost 450-550$ With live guarantee. 

My question is has anyone ordered using post delivery and if so how was it? 6-20 days seems like such a stretch to me.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Face Palm 1


----------



## sdsnybny (Apr 21, 2018)

Ceid said:


> So I know spidersworld ships to US states In two ways. First, by post and says cost 23,33 usd(I assume 23.33$) this takes 6-20 days and does not guarantee live arrival.
> Second, cargo and cost 450-550$ With live guarantee.
> 
> My question is has anyone ordered using post delivery and if so how was it? 6-20 days seems like such a stretch to me.


Ordering through post to your door is illegal and considered smuggling.

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Ceid (Apr 21, 2018)

sdsnybny said:


> Ordering through post to your door is illegal and considered smuggling.


Do I need to pick it up at the post office?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## sdsnybny (Apr 21, 2018)

Ceid said:


> Do I need to pick it up at the post office?


No still smuggling. While it may legal for spidersworld to ship out via their country's export/import law, US law for import/export compliance is on you.
Old thread but informative
http://arachnoboards.com/threads/international-shippers-to-the-us-know-the-law.72801/

Reactions: Helpful 2


----------



## Ceid (Apr 21, 2018)

sdsnybny said:


> No still smuggling. While it may legal for spidersworld to ship out via their country's export/import law, US law for import/export compliance is on you.
> Old thread but informative
> http://arachnoboards.com/threads/international-shippers-to-the-us-know-the-law.72801/


Thanks for the link. I guess I won’t be ordering from outside the states lol

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## chanda (Apr 21, 2018)

Ceid said:


> Thanks for the link. I guess I won’t be ordering from outside the states lol


If you really want something specific from outside the states (that you can't get here), get to know some of your local dealers who do have the necessary import licenses and permits. It's possible you might be able to work out some sort of arrangement with one of them, where they are able to import the animal you want with one of their shipments.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Apr 21, 2018)

Ceid said:


> Second, cargo and cost 450-550$ With live guarantee.


Ah ah ah ah! The funny thing is this, man (without even venturing now into explaining to you why and how that would had been illegal since others already did that).

What they told you was nothing but a class A rip-off, basically worth like is worth a Pitbull dried poop on the street.

Seriously? $450-550 for... what? A cargo with a 'live guarantee' seal? Yeah, from the Poland guys, ah ah 

I would love to see that $450-550 'cargo'... I'd love to imagine a sorta George A. Romero 'Creepshow' movie episode, 'The Crate', opened by the U.S Customs officers, muahahahah! 

Sorry, no 'fence eh... I love to joke 




Ceid said:


> My question is has anyone ordered using post delivery and if so how was it? 6-20 days seems like such a stretch to me.


Basically almost everyone, in Europe. And no, 6 days, if the spiders are 'Pro' packed, are nowhere near the 'red line'. When Romania or Greece keepers (for instance) order from UK, that's a more or less normal time rate.

20 days, obviously, isn't.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Arachnophoric (Apr 21, 2018)

What is it you're trying to get that you're willing to import for nearly $500???

Chanda's advice is sound. Save yourself some money and legal problems - can almost guarantee you that whatever it is you're trying to get will make it's way stateside soon enough.


----------



## sdsnybny (Apr 21, 2018)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Ah ah ah ah! The funny thing is this, man (without even venturing now into explaining to you why and how that would had been illegal since others already did that).
> 
> What they told you was nothing but a class A rip-off, basically worth like is worth a Pitbull dried poop on the street.
> 
> ...


@Chris LXXIX Its not spidersworld that is adding the cargo charges,US customs rules for legal import require going through Delta Air Cargo then on top of that and the import license there is US customs inspection fees.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## spookyvibes (Apr 21, 2018)

Arachnophoric said:


> What is it you're trying to get that you're willing to import for nearly $500???


Definitely Psalmopoeus victori

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Arachnophoric (Apr 21, 2018)

spookyvibes said:


> Definitely Psalmopoeus victori


Wow, that's one heck of a deal!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## sdsnybny (Apr 21, 2018)

spookyvibes said:


> Definitely Psalmopoeus victori


They are already here and you will probably see US produced slings in summer/fall. there were a few adult females imported with the slings that came in.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Sad 1 | Love 1


----------



## Arachnophoric (Apr 21, 2018)

sdsnybny said:


> They are already here and you will probably see US produced slings in summer/fall. there were a few adult females imported with the slings that came in.


That's fantastic to know, I'll have to set some cash aside for when they start popping up. Gotta get all them Psalmos.


----------



## spookyvibes (Apr 21, 2018)

sdsnybny said:


> They are already here and you will probably see US produced slings in summer/fall. there were a few adult females imported with the slings that came in.


Splendid! I was wondering when I'd start seeing them on the market


----------



## AphonopelmaTX (Apr 22, 2018)

sdsnybny said:


> Ordering through post to your door is illegal and considered smuggling.





sdsnybny said:


> No still smuggling. While it may legal for spidersworld to ship out via their country's export/import law, US law for import/export compliance is on you.
> Old thread but informative
> http://arachnoboards.com/threads/international-shippers-to-the-us-know-the-law.72801/


This is all you need to know about having tarantulas shipped to the U.S. from abroad.  Any further inquiries about a seller's shipping policies need to be sent to the seller themselves.


----------



## 19tarantula91 (Apr 23, 2018)

I am sorry if there is already a similar post, but I searched and couldn’t find any. 

Has anyone ever ordered anything from spidersworld.eu and had it shipped to the states? 

There is no alive arravial guarantee as it is coming USPS from Poland. 

They have great prices and rare species, but I don’t want to take the plunge if the T’s are going to arrive dead. 

Any information would be great. 

Thanks!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lollipop 1 | Face Palm 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Apr 23, 2018)

No, forget about the European market: purchase in your nation, USA, where prices are higher and availability crappy 

Reason is, unless you can, *legally*, ordering arachnids/inverts from other nations, let alone continents, would be 'brown boxing', a Federal crime, so chances % that the 'Hoover fellas' (FBI) knock at your door are present.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KezyGLA (Apr 23, 2018)

They are the best in the business but you can end up in federal prison by shipping from Europe to your door in US without licenses and permits

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Lokee85 (Apr 23, 2018)

Unless you get the proper (and expensive) permits, it's illegal import. Take a look at this thread and please find someone in the states to order from. They may not have exactly what you want, but you won't risk fines, jail time, and repercussions to the hobby here in the US.

Edit to add: sometimes you can find a dealer who has the proper permits who can order the spiders you want in their next shipment. 

http://arachnoboards.com/threads/international-shippers-to-the-us-know-the-law.72801/

Reactions: Like 1 | Lollipop 1


----------



## Toddydog (Apr 23, 2018)

http://arachnoboards.com/threads/ordering-from-spidersworld-eu-and-shipping-to-us.306499/
This was littarly just posted a few days ago.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JoeRossi (Apr 23, 2018)

cestory91 said:


> I am sorry if there is already a similar post, but I searched and couldn’t find any.
> 
> Has anyone ever ordered anything from spidersworld.eu and had it shipped to the states?
> 
> ...




http://arachnoboards.com/threads/brown-boxing-defined-importation-process.304940/



http://arachnoboards.com/threads/sellers-in-poland.292202/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lokee85 (Apr 23, 2018)

JoeRossi said:


> http://arachnoboards.com/threads/brown-boxing-defined-importation-process.304940/
> 
> 
> 
> http://arachnoboards.com/threads/sellers-in-poland.292202/



Thank you, @JoeRossi (sincerely).
OP, please learn from my mistake.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------

